

Infographic: World Map of Remoteness vs Connectedness - cwan
http://aidwatchers.com/2009/12/world-map-of-remoteness-vs-connectedness-ht-tyler-cowen/

======
edge17
any idea what the original source of the maps is? I found the newscientist
article here: [http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227041.500-wheres-
th...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227041.500-wheres-the-remotest-
place-on-earth.html)

but I don't think they created it and it doesn't look like it links back to
the original souce

~~~
th0ma5
it is a UN produced map

